# Überspannungschutz in verteilung sinnvoll oder sinnfrei?



## bike (16 August 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben gestern das Thema Überspannung und Schutz dagegen.

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:
Durch Überspannung ist bei einem Nachbarn die Steuerung seiner WP und andere Geräte in Rauch aufgegangen.
Der ortsbeauftragte Elektromeister der EVU hat darauf hingewiesen , dass es "Standard" sei Überspannungsschutz einzubauen.

Jetzt die Frage:
Findet ihr Überspannungsschutz in der Hausverteilung sinnvoll?
Hat jemand so etwas eingebaut und wie sind die Erfahrungen?


bike


----------



## thomass5 (16 August 2015)

Ich habe es. Eingebaut als noch Freileitungen das Haus versorgten. Grob und Feinschutz auf E + Kommunikationsleitungen. Zum Glück noch nie gebraucht. Der geringe Mehrpreis war mir gerechtfertigt bei der Summe der E-Gerätepreise im Haus. Ob es wirklich im Ernstfall alles abfängt?


----------



## HaraldT (16 August 2015)

Stimme Thomas zu. Ein DEHNventil oder DEHNrail sollte für jeden machbar sein. Gibt natürlich auch Lösungen von Phönix und Co. Aber ich denke der örtliche Elektriker, der es dann auch einbaut wird schon etwas im Sortiment haben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 August 2015)

Hallo Bike,
habe vor 12 Jahren gebaut und mir selber von Phönix einen kombinierten BC Schutz besorgt, den mir der Elektriker dann montiert hat. Zusätzlich habe ich vor einigen Geräten noch einen D Schutz installiert. Nach diversen Gewittern hörte ich meine Nachbarn immer wieder über defekte Geräte klagen, ich habe bis heute nicht einen Ausfall gehabt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## GLT (16 August 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage:
> Findet ihr Überspannungsschutz in der Hausverteilung sinnvoll?
> Hat jemand so etwas eingebaut und wie sind die Erfahrungen?


Ist äußerst sinnvoll - auch wenn die Versicherung sowas begleichen mag, die Scherereien u. zwischenzeitlichen Einschränkungen will man nicht wirklich.
Bei mehreren Kunden nachgerüstet - seitdem haben die ihre Ruhe.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 August 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> auch wenn die Versicherung sowas begleichen mag


Tut sie aber auch nur, wenn sie glaubt das es ein Überspannungsschaden ist. Soweit der Blitz nicht eine ordentliche Spur (z.B. explodierte Bauteile, zerstörte Leiterbahnen ) hinterlassen hat kann man da schon Probleme bei der Regulierung bekommen. 


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## GLT (16 August 2015)

Selbst wenn es stets ordentlichen Nachweis gibt - mit der Schadenshäufigkeit versuchen die Versicherungen da rauszukommen u. kündigen notfalls die Verträge, verzögern die Bearbeitung,...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2015)

Hallo Bike,
ich denke auch, dass es im Großen und Ganzen sinnvoll ist. Es ist aber auch ein bißchen wie mit Otto und seinem heiligen Christopherus an der Orgel ... man muß auch schon dran glauben.
Ich selbst habe den ganzen Kram auch installiert (Grob-, Mittel und Feinschutz) und auch den (Fein-)Schutz an der Telefonleitung.
Nun ist dann vor ein paar Wochen irgendwie die Überspannung aus der Telefonleitung gekommen (liegt unterirdisch) und hat bei der Gelegenheit meinen Schutz, die Verbinung im Endverzweiger der Telekom, meine TAE-Dose im Haus meinen Splitter und meinen Router zerbröselt - Telefone haben es überlebt. Im Router waren leichte sichtbare Schäden, ansonsten war es gar nicht sichtbar (nur messbar). Der Schutz hat mir also nicht allzu sehr geholfen.

Bilde dir deine eigene Meinung ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## TimoK (17 August 2015)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Tut sie aber auch nur, wenn sie glaubt das es ein Überspannungsschaden ist. Soweit der Blitz nicht eine ordentliche Spur (z.B. explodierte Bauteile, zerstörte Leiterbahnen ) hinterlassen hat kann man da schon Probleme bei der Regulierung bekommen.
> 
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Die Versicherungen greifen in der Regel auf Blitzortungssysteme wie das BLITS von Siemens zurück. Damit werden Deutschlandweit Blitze geortet und es kann recht genau bestimmt werden, ob bei dir in der Gegen ein Gewitter zu der Uhrzeit war oder nicht. Defekte Leiterbahnen können findige "Versicherungsinanspruchnehmer" auch mit anderen Mitteln hinbekommen, den Blitz vor der Haustür zu simulieren wird allerdings schwierig.

http://www.industry.siemens.com/services/global/de/blids/seiten/default.aspx


Ein Überspannungsschutz hilft natürlich auch nur in Maßen, bei einem direkten Blitzeinschlag ist ein Überspannungsschutz auch irgendwann überfordert. Kleines Beispiel:

Ein Typ 1 (Grobschutz) kann bis je nach Modell und Hersteller bis zu 100kA ableiten, der Feinschutz für die Telefonleitung (Dehn Blitzductor) kann max. 20kA ableiten. Wenn nun der Strom aufgrund der Blitzintensität zu hoch wird, ist der Feinschutz nicht mehr in der Lage den Strom korrekt abzuleiten.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich auch sowohl in der Verteilung einen Kombiableiter und in der Telefonleitung ebenfalls einen Überspannungsschutz, viele Überspannungen bekommt man ja gar nicht mit, da der Überspannungsschutz nicht bei jedem Ableiten sofort defekt ist sondern schön unbemerkt schützt. Im Vergleich zu den Nachbarn haben wir auch deutlich weniger Ausfälle bzw. bislang gar keine.

Edit: Wichtig ist natürlich nicht nur der Einbau, sondern auch der korrekte Anschluss. Kürzlich noch einen Überspannungsschutz gesehen, der gar nicht an den Potentialausgleich angeschlossen war. Dann kann er auch nicht funktionieren... 
Der Überspannungsschutz sollte nicht nur an den PE in der Unterverteilung, sondern mit möglichst vernünftigem Querschnitt an den Potentialausgleich (Fundamenterder) angeschlossen werden. Je nach Strom können sich sonst in einer fünfadrigen Leitung die Magnetfelder so abstoßen, dass der Aussenmantel der Zuleitung auseinanderreisst.
Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (17 August 2015)

Danke für eure Meinungen.
Das Resümee ist, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dass man es einbaut, richtig angeschlossen bietet es Schutz.

Mich hat überrascht, dass es Standard sei, aber bei den Häusern im Umfeld, die nach dem Hochwasser neu installiert werden mussten, ist es nicht eingebaut worden.
Also rüste ich hier nach, in der Hoffnung, dass so Schäden verhindert werden.
Auch wenn dadurch langsam eng in der Verteilung wird. 


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 August 2015)

Naja ... also Standard im Sinne von "es wird bei jedem Neubau (der Elektrik) automatisch mit eingebaut" ist es ganz sicher nicht.
Es kostet immer extra.
Ansonsten ... eine E-Verteilung (wenn nicht gleich mit einer gehörigen Weitsichtigkeit angelegt) ist doch immer zu klein ...


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2015)

Musste bei einem Bekannten mal kräftig lachen:
Er hatte überall Baumarkt Blitzschutzstecker dazwischen. Gab es ja günstig für 3,99€.
Die tun es genauso wie meine teuren, denn es ist ja das GS-Zeichen drauf.
Tja 2 Jahre später hab ich gelacht 

Sobald ich meine Verteilung neu mach, kommt auf jedenfall auch Überspannungsschutz von Dehn oder Phönix rein.
Wenn man es richtig machen will, ist ein mehrstufiger Schutz sinnvoll.

Wenn wir schon gerade bei dem Thema sind:
Kann jemand einen Überspannungsschutz für den DSL-Anschluss und SAT empfehlen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## TimoK (17 August 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon gerade bei dem Thema sind:
> Kann jemand einen Überspannungsschutz für den DSL-Anschluss und SAT empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Die Dehn Blitzductor Serie, den genauen Typ kannst du am besten anhand der Anwendung heraussuchen, Seite 9 im pdf:

https://www.dehn.de/sites/default/f...uktinfo/DS143_DEHN_schuetzt_BlitzductorXT.pdf

Für SAT-Anlagen:

https://www.dehn.de/sites/default/files/uploads/dehn/pdf/eb/ds137_d_e_dehngate.pdf

Gruß
Timo


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 August 2015)

Hallo Timo,


TimoK schrieb:


> Die Versicherungen greifen in der Regel auf Blitzortungssysteme wie das BLITS von Siemens zurück. Damit werden Deutschlandweit Blitze geortet und es kann recht genau bestimmt werden, ob bei dir in der Gegen ein Gewitter zu der Uhrzeit war oder nicht. Defekte Leiterbahnen können findige "Versicherungsinanspruchnehmer" auch mit anderen Mitteln hinbekommen, den Blitz vor der Haustür zu simulieren wird allerdings schwierig.


Genau wegen dieser Manipulationsmöglichkeiten gab es Leute wie mich, zumindest so lange bis der Auftraggeber immer noch Geld von der Versicherung für die Prüfungen kassierte ich aber nichts mehr für meine Arbeit bekam :sc5: ,  die sich die Geräte genauer angesehen haben. Das erfolgte auch für Sturz und Feuchtigkeitsschäden.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## winnman (17 August 2015)

!Viel Text!

"Richtiger" Überspannungsschutz besteht aus einem Zonenkonzept.

1.  Äusserer Blitzschutz -> Blitzableitung bei direktem Einschlag. Im  Bereich der Ableitungen entstehen heftigste Magnetfelder und die  induzieren in Leiterschleifen (zB.: PC am Stromnetz und Eathernet) große  Spannungen (Darum sollte die Gesamte Installation möglichst sternförmig  und alle Leitungen zu einem Gerät mit relativ geringen Abständen  verlegt werden, je kleiner die Fläche dieser Leiterschleifen desto  geringer ist auch die induzierte Leistung in diese Schleife)

2. Innerer Blitzschutz:
Es erden mehrere Zonen definiert.
Alles  was in eine Zone reingeht oder rauskommt muss über entsprechende  Ü-Ableiter gehen. (In Rechenzentren gibt es dafür normalerweise sogar  räumlich getrennte Bereiche wo das untergebracht wird). 
Es gibt hier mehrere Probleme:
-  Spannungsspitzen mit sehr steilen Flanken (also meist von  Blitzeinschlägen oder Schaltvorgängen im Netz) sind Voodo also HF  Vorgänge und damit werden die Laufzeiten der Impulse interessant.
Es  ist daher auf den mechanischen Aufbau/Einbau der Komponenten muss  Rücksicht genommen werden, kurze geradlienige Leitungsführungen, kurzer  EMV mäßiger Anschluß der Erdungsleitung an möglichst großflächigen  Erdungen, . . .
- Nach den steilen Flanken folgen meist flache  Abklingfasen, hier wird nun die Übertragene Energie interessant. Die  Querschnitte der Leitungen müssen so bemessen werden das es nicht zum  Verdampfen oder durch die hohe Temperatur verursachten Brände kommt.

Sehen wir jetz mal ein optimales EFH an:
1.  Ausserer Blitzschutz mit entsprechender Fanganlage; Ableiter in deren  Nähe im Innenbereich keine Leitungen (egal ob Strom, Daten, oder Wasser /  Heizung) verlaufen (schon gar nicht parallel zur Ableitung); Erder  (möglichst großflächig (es geht gar nicht darum einen besonders kleinen  Erdungswiderstand zu erreichen sondern eher um eine Potentialsteuerung  und damit dadurch das auftreten größerer Potentialdifferenzen im Haus)).
2.  Die Aussenwände so wie die oberste Geschossdecke bilden einen  Faradyschen Käfig (zB Einbau Stahlbewehrungsgitter die großflächig  untereinander verbunden sind)
3. Alles was ins Haus kommt sollte  möglichst auf kleinstem Raum reinkommen, Schirme, leitfähige Rohre, . .   direkt beim Eintritt EMV gerecht auf kürzestem Weg an den  Potentialausgleich (Der Hauptpotentialausgleich sollte also auch in  diesem Bereich sein und eine möglichst direkte Verbindung zum Erder bzw  Faradyschen Käfig haben)
Hier sollten auch die Übergabekästen  (Zählerverteiler, Telefon Klemmdose, KTV, . . ) mit dem jeweilgen  Blitzstromtragfähigen Ü-Ableitern (Grobschutz) sitzen.
Dieser Raum  sollte zum rest des Hauses auch als separater Faradyscher Käfig  ausgebildet sein (Kann auch durch metallischen Verteilerkasten realisert  werden der EMV gerecht geerdet ist)
Somit wäre die 1. Zone und der Grobschutz erledigt.
4. Jetzt gehts in die Wohnbereiche:
Alle  Leitungen (Strom, daten, Telefon, KTV, Wasser, Heizung, . . .) sollten  möglichst gemeinsam mit geringen Abständen verlegt werden.
IM  Vorraum, Gang, . . . (möglichst nicht an Aussenwänden sondern am besten  in Gebäudemitte) sitzt jetzt dann die elektrische Unterverteilung, der  Verteiler für die Fussbodenheizung, der Switch fürs Eathernet, . . . 
Durch  die Parallelverlegung werden kleine Leiterschleifenflächen geschaffen  und es kann keine große Leistung bei direkten Blitzeinschlägen induziert  werden.
In der UV gibt es jetz die nächsten Überspannungsableiter,  auch für die Datenleitungen, TV, . . . Es muss ein entsprechender  Potentialausgleichsanschluß der HV mäßig möglichst niederohmig vom  Hauptpotentialausgleich kommt vorhanden sein.
Somit haben wir die 2.  Zone erledigt. Die Überspannung ist auf Werte begrenzt worden die  normale Elektrogeräte mit nur einem Anschluß (Staubsauger, Telefon,  Mikrowelle, Waschmaschienen, . . .) unbeschadet verkraften kann.
5. Jetzt kommen die "empfindlichen" Geräte (Nachrichtenelektronik, PC, . . . .)
Die  Zuleitungen zu diesen Geräten (Strom, Daten, KTV, . . .) sollten wieder  möglichst mit geringen Abständen und möglichst weit von den  Blitstromableitungen entfernt verlegt werden, Näherungen zu  Wassser/Heizung, Treppengeländern und anderen größeren Leitfähigen  Teilen sollten vermieden werden.
Direkt an der Anschlusstelle wird  nun der Feinschutz verbaut (Steckdosenleisten die auch für die  Datenleitungen einen Ü-Ableiter enthalten, Einzelsteckdosen für Strom  und Daten mit jeweils Feinschutz (deren Erdanschluss muss aber EMV gemäß  verbunden werden!), . . .
Die Leitungen von der Anschlußdose zum Gerät sollten möglichst parallel liegen und keine Schleifen bilden.

Wird  das konsequent so errichtet, wird ein Einschlag beim Nachbarn oder ins  Leitungsnetz zu 100% keine Schäden verursachen, direkte Einschläge  werden mit ziehmlich hoher wahrscheinlichkeit keine Schäden verursachen  (Ü-Ableiter oder Sicherungen können natürlich beschädigt werdenoder  Auslösen und sind daher regelmäßig zu kontrollieren bzw. zu ersetzen).

Und jetzt die Praxis:

Leitungen gehen irgendwo in die Gebäude
Blitzschutz ev. gar nicht vorhanden wenn doch dann auf schlechte Erder
Hauptpotentialausgleich  ist ein irgenwie verlegter Leiter der vom Zählerverteiler auf die  Wasserleitung geht, ev. gibt es noch eine Leitung zum Erder
Im  Zählerverteiler sitzt ev. ein Grobschutz der aber nicht EMV gemäß an den  Aussenleitern und ganz sicher nicht EMV gemäß an den Potentialausgleich  angeschlossen ist.
Die elektrischen Leitungen verlaufen irgendwo, die Kommunikationsleitungen ganz wo anders (große Leiterschleifenflächen)
Die Leitungen führen an der Innenwand an den Blitzstromableitern mit kürzesten Näherungen (<20cm) vorbei oder gar parallel
Die Sat-Antenne am Dach ist mit 16mm² quer durchs Haus, also auch nicht EMV gemäß geerdet
Die Sat- Kabel liegen auch "irgendwo"
Die "guten, teueren" Geräte erhalten für die Energiezuleitung ein teuere Steckdosenleiste mit Feinschutz

Und dann wundert man sich warum bei jedem Überspannungserreignis, Blitzeinschlag in der Nachbarschaft schäden auftreten.

Je nach betriebenem Aufwand, . . . liegt die Wahrheit und der Schutzgad natürlich irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## bike (18 August 2015)

Jetzt zeigt sich wieder: Realität und Wunschvorstellung.
Ich kann und möchte nicht die ganzen Gebäude neubauen.

Werde daher ich mir die Ratschläge zu Herzen nehmen und in den Verteilungen und Anschlussstellen entsprechende Bauteile einbauen.
Und hoffen, dass die Gewitter einen Bogen ums Dorf machen.


bike


----------



## Full Flavor (21 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst mal generell, wenn ein Nachbar im umkreis von 100 Meter einen äusseren Blitzschutz hat sollte man selbst einen inneren Blitzschutz haben.

Wenn man nur eine Hauptverteilung hat reicht ein Kombi-Schutz (Grob und Mittelschutz Typ 1+2) sind noch Unterverteilungen die mehr als 7 Meter (u.a. OBO sagt zwar offiziell 10 Meter, empfehlen aber maximal 7 Meter) von der Hauptverteilung entfernt sind braucht die UV einen Mittelschutz Typ 2. Der Feinschutz Typ 3 bietet 5 Meter in alle Richtungen "Schutz".

Anschließend sollte alles was von draußen reinkommt abgesichert werden. Z.B. Wetterstationen, Temperaturfühler, Sat, Telefon, usw. 

Gruß 
FF


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 September 2020)

Ich möchte das Thema Überspannungsschutz im EFH noch einmal hoch holen.

Ein Freund hat ein relativ neues EFH gekauft ( 2016 ), dort ist kein Überspannungsschutz im Verteiler verbaut.
Er hat mich nach der Notwendigkeit gefragt allerdings ist dies auch nicht so mein Fachgebiet.

Daher meine Fragen:

Gibt es eine Pflicht?
In seinem Gebiet gibt es keine Oberleitungen, Telefonanschluß/Internet läuft über LWL.
Ist es sinnvoll/erlaubt/möglich, einen nach dem Stromzähler zu setzen?
Welchen Typ würdet ihr empfehlen?

Auf den Kupferschienen und vor den 2 Stromzählern kann keiner mehr verbaut werden aufgrund
von Platzmangel und Verplombungen. Vor allem aber wegen Platzmangel.

Danke 


PS, noch zur Info:
Er hat 2 Stromzähler, d.H. von der Kupferschiene geht es je zu einem Zähler, ein Zähler ist für eine Wärmepumpe,
der andere für das Haus.


----------



## knabi (15 September 2020)

Guten Abend,

die DIN VDE 0100-443/-534 schreibt für den privaten Wohnungsbau einen Überspannungsschutz vor. Die Übergangsfrist endete am 14.12.2018 - damit war es zur Bauzeit des Gebäudes noch möglich, ohne zu bauen.
Sieh Dir mal den an - der sollte auch bei Deinem Freund passen: https://www.dehn.de/de/dehnshield-zp-familie

Alles andere wäre Unfug, da müßte hinter beiden Zählern was gemacht werden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Full Flavor (15 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

so etwas wie Bestandsschutz gibt es im Grunde nicht. Wenn ihr irgendetwas an der Anlage verändert, muss die Anlage auf den "aktuellen Stand der Technik" gebracht werden. Das heißt in dem Fall eine Überspannungsableiter so nah wie es geht am Einspeisepunkt (in einem verplombten Kasten) oder im Netzseitigen Anschlussraum je nach TAB auf Hutschene oder Sammelschiene. Hat er das Haus "nur" gekauft und macht keine Änderung im Schrank kann er es so weiter betreiben. Bei einem Schadensfall weiß ich aber nicht was die Versicherung sagt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

Guten Morgen und Danke für eure Antworten,

mal abgesehen von Pflicht / Versicherung usw.
Wie schätzt ihr die Notwendigkeit ein ( keine Strommasten, Telefon über LWL und Wasserleitung ins Haus aus Kunststoff ).

Ich muss einmal schauen, meiner Meinung nach wäre es wenn einer verbaut wird am sinnvollsten, direkt einen auf die Kupferschienen
aufzuschnappen ( also Plombe entfernen, montieren lassen, neu verplomben )...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (16 September 2020)

Hallo DMA,

die Frage ist, wie er für die Zukunft aufgestellt sein will. So wie ich das aus deinem vorherigen Posting rauslese, hat er jetzt einen Schaltschrank mit 2 Zählerfelder und "nur" einem Schienenfeld? 
Plant er eventuell eine PV-Anlage? Hier weiß ich nicht, wie die Regelungen in den einzelnen Gebieten sind, bis bestimmte Leistungen darf über einen Zähler entnommen und wieder eingespeist werden. Da er allerdings schon zwei hat, würde er einen unabhängigen Dritten für die PV Anlage benötigen. 

Weiterhin muss bei Installationen mindestens ein Spannungsabgriff 230 V vor dem Zähler installiert werden, bei uns sogar mittlerweile zwei. Einmal für das RfZ- und einmal das APZ-Feld. Das hat bspw. der DEHNShield ZP 2 SG schon integriert und daher benötigst du keine separate Absicherung mit "Basteladaptern" mehr im Schienenraum (da gibt es so Böckchen und Halterungen, damit eine "normale" D02 Schraubsicherung eingebaut werden kann - meine Meinung: Hier hat jemand beim K..... zu feste gedrückt und es ist was oben angekommen ... nutzt bei uns kein Schwein, aber Hauptsache "haben müssen" - das ist aber ein anderes Thema).

Generell würde ich die Empfehlung aber Pro-Überspannungsschutz aussprechen: Das Teil kostet (dank Einbau-Zwang) nicht mehr die 600 € wie früher, du müsstest schon das o.g. Produkt je nach Netzform (in den meisten Fällen TN-S, wenn es in einen separaten Kasten soll vermutlich TN-C) für unter 200 Taler bekommen können. Und 200 € plus Einbau / Material und den Aufwand des Abklärens mit Netzbetreiber bzgl. Neuplombierung etc. sind "nichts" im Vergleich zu einem Überspannungsschaden im Haus. Sprich aber auch noch einmal mit einem "guten" Elektromeister bei euch, denn nur so einer darf die Anträge beim EV / Netzbetreiber stellen und kann euch auch beraten. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## knabi (16 September 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ja, auf jeden Fall direkt auf die Kupferschiene. Meiner Meinung nach auch notwendig - Überspannungseintrag über die Zuleitung vom Versorger ist immer möglich.
Zusätzlich müssen aber "bedürftige" Endgeräte noch mit Feinschutz versehen werden (SPD Typ 3) bzw. es müssen weitere Typ 2 - SPDs eingeplant werden, wenn es weitere Unterverteiler mit Zuleitungslängen >10m gibt.
Zum Nachlesen: https://www.dehn.de/sites/default/files/media/files/2018-06/sd_88_d_niederspannungsanlagen_0916.pdf

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 September 2020)

Guten Morgen Holger und ADS,

danke für deine Infos. Ich lese mir das einmal in Ruhe durch.

Dir einen guten Tag


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 September 2020)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir,


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von Pflicht / Versicherung usw.
> Wie schätzt ihr die Notwendigkeit ein ( keine Strommasten, Telefon über LWL und Wasserleitung ins Haus aus Kunststoff ).


Schau Dir hier im Thread mal meine Beiträge #4 und #6 an damit sollte eigentlich alles zur Notwendigkeit gesagt sein. Zu #6 sei noch erwähnt, dass ich mal einer derjenigen war, der Geräteprüfungen im Auftrag von Versicherungen auf Blitz-/Überspannungs-, Sturz- und Wasserschäden durchgeführt hatte. Neben der bei Blitzschäden obligatorischen Blitzdatenbank haben ich auch nach Spuren (Verschmorte Leiterbahnen, explodierte Bauteile) gesucht und an Hand dieser Spuren dann eine Einschätzung abgegeben. Hier im Thread wurde angemerkt, dass man solche Spuren auch fälschen kann, das stimmt zwar theoretisch, aber ist meist nur mit einem entsprechenden Aufwand zu bewerkstelligen. Ein Lötkolben hinterlässt halt andere Spuren als ein Blitz und ein an 230V angeschlossenes 12V Gerät weist auch andere Spuren auf als wenn diese von einem Blitz stammen.


----------



## Cassandra (16 September 2020)

Wenn ein Haus neu gebaut wird, dann ist es sinnvoll, alle technischen Anforderungen korrekt umzusetzen.

Im Altbau sieht das etwas anders aus. Wenn es in einer ganzen Siedlung mit 100 jährigen Häusern, die letzten 50 Jahre keinen einzigen nennenswerten Überspannungsschaden gegeben hat, dann würde ich mir für die nächsten 50 Jahre auch keine allzu großen Gedanken machen.
Die Nachrüstungen sind gut gemeint, bringen aber nur wirklich was, wenn alles zusammenpasst. Fundament-Erder und gute Potential-Ausgleiche können nicht ohne gigantischen Aufwand nachgerüstet werden!
Siehe bereits #15

Ich kenne auch einen Fall, wo jemand am Ende vom Tal bei jedem Gewitter ein zerschossenes Telefon hatte. Er hatte die Geräte nur noch im 10er-Pack gekauft.
Da ist die Notwenigkeit für einen besseren Überspannungsschutz offensichtlich.
Mit einem 2,50€-Adapter aus dem Baumarkt wird das nicht gehen.
Seltsamer Weise hatte es mit Omas ursprünglichem Modell vorher noch nie Probleme gegeben…


----------



## Ludewig (25 September 2020)

In einem reinen, dicht besiedelten Wohngebiet mit TN-C-S ist der Überspannungsschutz meist verschwendetes Geld, denn er schützt genau vor der hier häufigsten Überspannung nicht, der N-Leiter-Unterbrechung.
Das Telefon ist etwas ganz anderes. Bei alten Anschlüssen kann die Zuleitung einen Erdbezug haben, der weit mehr als einen Kilometer entfernt ist. Da sind Schäden zwingend. M.E. hier hier nur eine optische Entkopplung oder wie in Frankreich "bei Gewitter alles ausstecken".


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 September 2020)

Ludewig schrieb:


> In einem reinen, dicht besiedelten Wohngebiet mit TN-C-S ist der Überspannungsschutz meist verschwendetes Geld, denn er schützt genau vor der hier häufigsten Überspannung nicht, der N-Leiter-Unterbrechung.


Dem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur widersprechen. Bei uns im Wohngebiet kam es nach diversen Gewittern zu diversen Ausfällen in der näheren und weiteren Nachbarschaft, bei uns nicht zu einem einzigen und bei verschiedenen Bekannten ist das Bild ähnlich.
Ich müsste es zwar eigentlich selber wissen, aber die vielen Jahre Bits verbiegen hat einiges an Wissen ausgelöscht. Was passiert denn bei der Unterbrechung des Neutralleitest? Ich hätte jetzt bei einphasigen Geräten gesagt, dass dann gar kein Strom mehr fließt.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (25 September 2020)

Hier würde ich auch Widerspruch einlegen - oder ich verstehe die Antwort von Ludewig technisch schon nicht. Einzige Ausnahme wäre hier eine dermaßen mangelhafte Erdung im TNC Bereich des Netzes. Wenn du ein TN-C-S Wechsel hast, dann hast du bei dir zu Hause im Schaltschrank ein TN-S System und das von mir empfohlene Produkt von DEHN (die anderen aber bestimmt auch) für diesen Fall (DEHNshield ZP B2 SG TNS 255) hat eine N-Überwachung - was macht es sonst für einen Sinn? Und in einem TN-C Netz versuchen, das PEN Potential "anzuheben" - sprich potentialgleich mit dem blitzberührtem L1/L2/L3 ist technisch nicht möglich - wenn eine "gesunde" Erdung vorhanden ist. Oder bin ich gerade maximal verwirrt?



> *DEHNshield ZP B2 SG TNS 255*
> 
> Kombi-Ableiter für TN-S-Systeme zum Einsatz im Hauptstromversorgungssystem (4+0-Schaltung) bei Wohngebäuden ohne äußeren Blitzschutz (auch mit Freileitungseinspeisung) inkl. überstromgeschützter 230 V Spannungsversorgung für RfZ / APZ nach VDE-AR-N 4100.


----------



## Ludewig (25 September 2020)

1. Ein Begriff fehlte in meinem Beitrag #27: *erdverlegt

*Wenn in dem beschriebenen Gebiet irgendwo der Blitz einschlägt, dann ist nicht L1,L2 oder L3 blitzberührt. Stattdessen wird das lokale Erdpotenzial angehoben, also der PEN und deine Umgebung, dein Haus tragen die Hochspannung, nicht die Außenleiter. Ist jetzt ein TN-C-Netz gut vermascht, so hält sich der Schaden nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr in Grenzen.

2. wenn der N in der Einspeisung durch ist, ergeben sich die Einzelspannungen aus den Widerständen in den Außenleitern. Dann verabschiedet sich das erste Gerät, dann das zweite, bis im schlimmsten Fall auf dem N 400V dauerhaft gegen Erde anliegen. Schließlich errötet (typabhängig ) schon mal der N-PE-Ableiter.  (Hatte ich unlängst, passiert schon mal beim Baggern und wenn der VNB nicht aufpasst.)


----------



## knabi (28 September 2020)

Die Hauseinspeisungen werden doch aber nach wie vor als TN-C ausgeführt - die Auftrennung in N und PE erfolgt meistens im HAK, früher im Zählerschrank.
Da der PEN im HAK ja Verbindung mit dem Fundamenterder über den Potentialausgleich hat, sollte eine netzseitige Unterbrechung des PEN keine Überspannung im Hausnetz verursachen, wenn denn eine fachgerechte Installation vorliegt.

Gruß

Holger


----------

